# Sunday 11-5-07



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I headed out Sunday morning withmy normalcrew of James, Duayne and I. We were heading to the East Edge so with the North wind I cruised the beach staying out of the chop until we got directly North of our spot then headed South to the edge. The seas increased as we got further from land but since it was a following sea it wasn't to bad. We anchored up once we got to the edge and the current was running hard to the East. We were using 10-12 ounces of lead and our baits were still getting swept away. I started dropping some small pieces of squid and picked up a couple nice Triggerfish and a couple Mingo's. Duayne dropped down a big live bait in hopes of a nice Grouper. He had a good bite as soon as it got to the bottom but soon learned it was a Shark not a Grouper.Duayne gothim to the boat for a couple quick pic's then cut the line sohe could fight another day.



















A couple Chicken Dolphin swam up to the boat and I was able to get one of them to eat.










The bite was pretty slow and we were thinking about moving because we weren't putting anything in the box when a nice Bull Dolphin swam up to the boat. I tossed out a small live White Snapper that had him interested but he would not eat. I switched up to a small live pinfish with the same result. He would swim by and take a good look but not eat. Eventually Duayne fed him a squid and it was on. I tried to get the fight on video but was having problems with my camera and only got a short shaky clip of it.



















Duayne with his Mahi.



















He weighed 18lbs on our digital scale and is the biggest Mahi caught on my boat.

We continued on fishing at that spot for a while with little luck so we moved on down the Edge a mile or so. The fish were biting good at this spot but so were the Sharks and Dolphins. We were having problems getting anything to the boat. I managed to get this Spotfin Hogfish past them but that was about it.










From there we ran to the Timber Holes in hopes of catching some Triggers. The fish were fired up at the Timber Holes but they were all short Snapper. We moved around the area with the same results so we decided to go back to the edge to try to get something else for the box. This time we got on a hot Mingo bite and got a quick limit. I added another Chicken Dolphin and James added a Lane Snapper. While we wereat this spotwe had a decent sized Hammerhead swim up to the boat. We played around with him for a while making him chase baits right up to the boat. I was trying to get some video of the whole thing and some underwater shots but I had some camera troubles again and missed the whole thing.:reallycrying We pulled anchor as the sun was going down and made the run back in clear skies and smooth seas. I ran down the battery in my camera fighting with it earlier in the day so I didn't get a shot of all the fish together. If my Uncle James doesn't get started cleaning before I get there tonight I will take some more shots and post them tomorrow


----------



## kbi_n_mayretta (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report, Thanks!:clap


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Another stellar outing. Congrats Matt - great pics. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report - I can tell by the open cockpit that you were the boat 1-2 miles East of us for awhile - we were in the Yellow hulled CC on the East Edge.Seems like everytime I go there a nice Mahi shows up - glad he ate for you.

:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice catch, pics and report. Nice Hogfish- about $100-150 in a local aquarium store.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report, cool pics of the hogfish


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

thats a cool looking hogfish


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report, Thanks,

Jim


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Mahi, What did you catch him on?:clap:clap


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Very Nice and great pix!!:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nice to see a few dorado are still in the area. thought they were loooooooooooong gone. sounds like a good day


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks OM. Great report and great pics..


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Always a great report from the Ocean Man boat!:clap Congrats on the new Dolphin boat record!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Stressless (11/5/2007)*Nice report - I can tell by the open cockpit that you were the boat 1-2 miles East of us for awhile - we were in the Yellow hulled CC on the East Edge.Seems like everytime I go there a nice Mahi shows up - glad he ate for you.
> 
> :mmmbeer
> 
> Stressless


 

That was us. I was wondering if that was you. I started to get on the radio to see if it was you but we had somecd's going andI wasn't sure if your boat was yellow or not. 

When cleaning the Mahi we found out why it was hard to get him to eat. He had a 2lb or so dolphin in his stomach.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

That was one heck of a dolphin. What a difference a week makes. I'll be sure Lamar sees what he missed. Good job.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report and pictures. Glad you got to enjoy a respite in the lousy weather.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ya dorado are highly cannibalistic. neat photo bob


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice dolphin Matt and great pics as always. Back in the day we used to put a chicken on and send him down for a bigger dolphin or wahoo,they just can't resist.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome report thanks


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

We were out the monday after you went. Fishing about two miles from the Oriskany in 250' of water. Without giving anything away is this anywhere near the East Edge that you are referring to in your post? There was very little current where we were fishing. What depth of water were you fishing?By the way that is one beautiful fillet job on that dolphin.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

What I consider the East Edge is where the edge comes closest to land. That would be a few miles East of the Oriskany. There is a ledge that drops from 170 to 185 or so that runs a few miles. We go there if we are looking for a variety of fish. If we want big fish we head South.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fillet job on the dolphin!!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job as usual, Matt. The hair is getting long!!


----------

